# Horse swelling up all over his body.



## greenhaven (Jun 7, 2014)

First things first, get your vet out immediately. I would classify this an emergency.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

greenhaven said:


> First things first, get your vet out immediately. I would classify this an emergency.


We tried last night, but the phone lines and internet were down, and they still are. I'm at school right now so I can't contact my parents, but they told me that they will keep a close eye on Suzie and if he does anything out of the ordinary, they will drive to the nearest neighbour's place to see if they can reach a vet there. Yes, I told my dad last night that this was an emergency and that we needed to ask a neighbour to call a vet, or to drive to the main road for cellphone reception (we live in the middle of nowhere basically) but he told me not to overreact and that since Suzie is acting normal and not in pain, it shouldn't be too serious. It obviously is EXTREMELY serious but he won't hear any of it. I need to convince him somehow


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I don't really think anyone here can give you any better advice than Greenhaven already has - you need to get a vet out or get the horse to a vet ASAP


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

jaydee said:


> I don't really think anyone here can give you any better advice than Greenhaven already has - you need to get a vet out or get the horse to a vet ASAP


I will try my best to convince my dad. Now that I've got second opinions on this matter (taking Suzie to the vet/ the vet coming to examine Suzie) I'm crossing my fingers that this will kickstart his common sense...


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

What it sounds like you are describing is edema. The causes can range from somewhat minor to extremely serious and can only be determined after a vet gets a look at him. 

I don't want to panic you but I want everyone around you to understand why you need to spend the extra $ and get a vet out. I just had a rescue put down on Sunday because of an incurable chronic disease and one of his symptoms was occasional swelling of the belly, legs and sheath. If the prior owners had diagnosed the problem and intervened in time, more might have been able to be done for him. 

Get the vet out or take him to the vet.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Reiningcatsanddogs said:


> What it sounds like you are describing is edema. The causes can range from somewhat minor to extremely serious and can only be determined after a vet gets a look at him.
> 
> I don't want to panic you but I want everyone around you to understand why you need to spend the extra $ and get a vet out. I just had a rescue put down on Sunday because of an incurable chronic disease and one of his symptoms was occasional swelling of the belly, legs and sheath. If the prior owners had diagnosed the problem and intervened in time, more might have been able to be done for him.
> 
> Get the vet out or take him to the vet.


Thank you so much for sharing this with me. I think experiences from other people will explain to him how serious this situation is.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

You are welcome. Take care and let us know how your guy is doing.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

So scary....so many bad things could happen...a swollen neck could be no breath getting in, swollen limbs could turn into splitting skin and infection....really surprising this has happened before and you've received no help getting an answer to make sure it doesn't continue to happen.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Kay Armstrong said:


> So scary....so many bad things could happen...a swollen neck could be no breath getting in, swollen limbs could turn into splitting skin and infection....really surprising this has happened before and you've received no help getting an answer to make sure it doesn't continue to happen.


The first time it happened I assumed that it was a reaction to insect bites. I treated it accordingly and it actually went away after a few hours. It also wasn't nearly as bad as it is now. I am definitely going to get it checked out by a vet (just need to convince my dad, but now that I've got second opinions it shouldn't be too difficult) because there are no summer insects around now, so it definitely wasn't that. Is there anything I could do in the mean time (cold hosing etc)??


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Dreamcatcher5 said:


> We tried last night, but the phone lines and internet were down, and they still are. I'm at school right now so I can't contact my parents, but they told me that they will keep a close eye on Suzie and if he does anything out of the ordinary, they will drive to the nearest neighbour's place to see if they can reach a vet there. Yes, I told my dad last night that this was an emergency and that we needed to ask a neighbour to call a vet, or to drive to the main road for cellphone reception (we live in the middle of nowhere basically) but he told me not to overreact and that since Suzie is acting normal and not in pain, it shouldn't be too serious. It obviously is EXTREMELY serious but he won't hear any of it. I need to convince him somehow


If you're at school can't you call from there???

I mean honestly this is an EMERGENCY with the capitals well deserved.

This does NOT sound like edema. Edema isn't a real "swelling" and it also gravitates downwards (sheath, legs, bottom of belly) it doesn't go "out" and wouldn't be on his throat... This horse sounds like a balloon about to pop... I'm guessing massive allergic reaction and am surprised the horse is acting normally, but who knows.

Can you have your parents take his temp?


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

*News*

Good and bad news. 

Good: I did some serious talking with my dad, and he's agreed to finally take action. He's going to ask the neighbours for assistance since they have a horse truck and an excellent vet (ours wasn't the best last time we had him over for tetanus shots) and hopefully we can get him to the vet first thing tomorrow. Not the ideal thing, but at least there's progress in the whole "vet" scenario. 

Bad news: Suzie seems more lethargic and stiff, and his back fetlocks are a bit more swollen. His sheath is a tiny bit better, though. Other than that, no change. We left this much too late and I feel so bad, now I'm keeping my fingers crossed for fast vet organising and that my dad agrees to do the right thing.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

*More news*

The vet is coming early in the morning tomorrow.
He told us to do nothing with Suzie, just to keep a close eye on him. Suzie might be suffering from anything, from a skin condition to liver failure, so we just need to keep a close eye on him until tomorrow when he will be examined and probably have some bloodwork done.


----------



## greenhaven (Jun 7, 2014)

Hope it works out to the best, good luck....please keep us updated.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

It is one thing to have edema in body and legs but in throat and neck that is cutting off the airways. I would not be feeding a horse in this condition for fear of choking. I will keep reading but I hope you have called the vet. If veterinary care is not an option for your family then maybe the horse might be better off elsewhere.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Glad you're in touch with the vet.

Is he unable to come out tonight? I wouldn't even want to wait until morning :/. There are "schedule an appointment" "get the vet out as soon as they can". "Get the vet out first they can during normal business hours, or first thing in the morning" and "get the vet out NOW". Personally this falls into the latter.

Do please update us. I am very concerned and thinking of you and Suzie. Best wishes!!


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

I hope Suzie will be diagnosed correctly and recover from the swelling/allergy/condition he is in.

I think it's hard for some of us who have trailers and vets within an hour's drive to understand your situation. Living here on the Prairies of Kansas, I am often reminded of how it was for early settlers who were surrounded by nothing but land . . . with very few neighbors, and if they did have neighbors, they weren't in close proximity. Folks did their own doctoring, for the most part. It wasn't easy. 
I am glad your dad can see the seriousness of the situation, especially since Suzie isn't acting right. Also glad that a vet is coming (your morning is our night, so I look forward to reading the results when I wake up tomorrow!) and hope it's the "good vet." 

Hope Suzie can rest easily tonight and will get the help he needs from the vet who is coming.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

*Update*

Update below (sorry for double posting, my post somehow got duplicated)


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

*Update*

The vet is coming any minute now. Suzie is more or less the same, eating and drinking fine. I've given him only watery beet pulp and hay, with plenty of water. The swelling in his throat is almost complelely gone. Thank you for everyone's support! I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Sounds optimistic, at least for short term. Good luck!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

when i dout feed the horses feed mush soup! if they choke on that they will choke on water!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

*Another update*

The vet was here!

Suzie has edema, and one of the worst cases that the vet has seen in a long time. He says it could be anything, from heart disease to liver failure to severe vitamin/mineral deficiency. He took blood samples and will get the results back to me on Monday. This means I need to keep Suzie "afloat" for the weekend until we have a diagnosis. 

Suzie got some shots of antibiotics and anti-inflammatories and the vet also gave me a bottle and a some sachets of medication to keep him comfortable and hopefully lessen the edema until he gets the blood samples evaluated. 

He also told me to hand-walk Suzie a twice a day for 15-20 minutes to aid in circulation (hopefully assisting the fluid to circulate away from the swollen areas). Suzie was such a good boy, so patient and quiet, even when he got blood taken off him and two jabs right after. Poor thing. I hope the results will diagnose nothing too serious or life-threatening.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Keeping my fingers crossed for your guy!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Waiting for the update. Hope he's not in pain.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Sorry you're going through this. But I must say, do take this seriously. A couple of months ago my horse was having some off breathing and crazy swelling, and the cause turned out to be lymphoma. Not trying to scare you as it could be something much more minor, but do take the vet care related to this issue seriously.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

*Yet another update*

Today is the day after the vet visit and Suzie seems to have improved! His back legs look more like legs now, much less swollen, and his chest and belly swelling has gone down, too. However, one of his front legs is now quite swollen (still no pain, though). Suzie is eating, drinking, passing manure and urine, and walking normally. He is also not lethargic anymore.

He is taking his medication well, he doesn't even seem to mind it at all. He's being very cooperative! I just hope that the blood results come up with something treatable.


----------



## greenhaven (Jun 7, 2014)

Thankful for the update and that he seems to be doing generally better. Here's hoping for definitive results of the blood test. So frustrating when it becomes a mystery.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'll follow this with interest. I really don't have anything constructive to tell you. My guess, and that's all it is mind you, is that it's some kind of allergic reaction, systemic. Actually, I hope it's something really minor and easily fixable! Best of luck.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Good luck! Eager to hear your update on Monday.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Very interesting. Sounds more like cellulitis but if it was that severe he would not be feeling so well!

I'd be curious for a picture.

Glad he is hanging in there.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

*Test results are here*

Well, I just got the blood test results back, and they are what I would call bittersweet, I guess. 

Good new is that Suzie's liver and kidneys are healthy and working like they're supposed to. Not so good news is that they have not found a definitive cause of Suzie's edema. They're thinking perhaps poor blood circulation, but other than that, there is nothing that the blood tests showed, which isn't too great since I don't know how to prevent further episodes of edema and the main cause if it all. 

Since Suzie is doing so well with the bute and anti-inflammatories, the vet told me to continue the medication until he's well again and the edema is gone. 

As for Suzie himself, his back legs are almost looking normal again, and his sheath is also much less swollen. Basically all of the swollen areas have improved very nicely, and the only thing that's still very stocked up is his front leg (the edema from his chest travelled down into that leg, it seems), but he is still walking and acting fine. 

So this is it, for now, I guess. Guessing isn't the greatest thing here with a sick horse, but at least he is getting better and his liver and kidneys are fine. 
I'd really love to find out what really caused all this, but sometimes that's just not possible.  

I'll keep you all updated on Suzie's well being and recovery!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

And here is a picture of Suzie's legs the day of the vet visit. Poor thing. 
(And yes, he is ribby and under muscled, but like I said he's a rescue who is only just coming back into work and the road of recovery for him has been slow but steady  )

Edit: I am aware that the image is upside down. Oh the joys of having an iPad :|


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Poor guy! But as you said, at least his kidneys and liver are ok and working properly.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

could it have been triggered by an allergic reaction? like a bee sting or a bug bite made him swell up in the beginning (if he was allergic) and the lack of bloodflow from the swelling triggered it?


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

That really is very good news! 

Now that you know it isn't something major you can keep your eyes open and perhaps see a pattern that forms. You mentioned that this happened last fall as well. Is there a plant in your area that perhaps has seeds in the fall and pollinates/blooms this time of year that can cause these symptoms? Plants are tricky little ******s when it comes to horses and metabolism. Black walnut for instance is known to cause edema, though not usually all over (but each horse is different).


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

High levels of encysted redworm (aka small strongyles or Cyathostomins) can cause edema - might be something worth considering especially if you don't use a wormer that's specifically aimed at that parasite.
They don't show up on fecal counts


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

*Final Update*

I'm pleased to tell you all that Suzie is now perfectly healthy! 
The swelling is 100% gone and he is on his last few days of bute. 
Thank you all for contributing and sharing your advice, I will definitely keep a close eye on any recurring edema to try to see any sort of pattern. 

As for worms, Suzie got wormed about 6 weeks ago with ivermectin-based paste. It might still be a possibility, though, so we will continue to keep him on an effective worming schedule. 

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Now you need to work on giving him a boy name.:loveshower:


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

:biggrin:^^maybe the OP is a Johnny Cash fan...Boy Named Sue and all of that!!!


So happy for you and him that he is doing well. Hope you figure out what is causing the problem.


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

A scary episode with your gelding, and so glad to hear he's feeling better. Since this year's reaction was a worse reaction than the previous year, I'm wondering if you might look at an allergy to Ivermectin. Did it happen last year after he was wormed?

I don't know how the paste, digestible, would cause the skin/edema reaction, but in reading about Ivermectin, the injectable has caused reactions in many horses of neck, ventral/underline, and leg edema . . . so I wonder if a horse can build up to an intolerance of certain wormers? Anyone know if that could happen?

Maybe try a different one next year, like Moxidectin or a combo of others.


----------



## greenhaven (Jun 7, 2014)

And if I remember right ivermectin does not targeted _encysted_ small strongyles. Worth a quick Google search.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It actually does target the encysted worms. The problem is that it is an older drug and there may be resistance to it.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It's mostly advised now that to treat the small strongyles that encyst you have to use either Moxidectin or Fenbendazole (the latter is a 5 day treatment)


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Celeste said:


> Now you need to work on giving him a boy name.:loveshower:


His name is actually Zeus, but the rescue we got him from were calling him Suzie and I guess it just stuck


----------

